# A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl, now with clown kilies,



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Updated. @@@@ new scape pics last page,,,Big thanks to newman for his awesome bowl which inspired me to start my own..

New scape, 

Hi guys so i am a newbie here and saw newman planted bowl and i had a bowl lying around so though what the heck i will try something as newman planted bowl. 
Tank: Its a bowl 4 gallon:icon_smil
Lighting is ikea table lamp says 7W equals 40 W or something CFl i thing as its spiral. 
Substrate is:ADA aqua soil + a mix of gravel , just a tiny bit.
Starting my bowl as a DSM (Dry Start Method).
Plants: _Lilaeopsis_ brasiliensis and i thinks its micro sword plant and also Green Pennywort + One driftwood.
Inhabitants would be just shrimps.

Day 1 . mixed ada soil and then topped up with some gravel. filled up with water and then emptied it to take out excessive nutrients.

Then added _Lilaeopsis_ brasiliensis and sword plant. Also kept my driftwood in the bowl so that i know what space i have and where can i plant.

so pics now will keep updated. 

let me know what you think or if my lights are ok or anything that would help me.:icon_smil
Pics:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

not to burst your bowl here, but that looks like a pretty big bowl, how thick is the glass? I have a 2 gallon that has thin glass, not made to be completely filled and I constantly worry about it busting... yours holds twice as much weight... Be super careful when handling it full; like cleaning the glass and I would never move or turn it even remotely full... I would hate to see that wonderful start end up in pieces...


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> not to burst your bowl here, but that looks like a pretty big bowl, how thick is the glass? I have a 2 gallon that has thin glass, not made to be completely filled and I constantly worry about it busting... yours holds twice as much weight... Be super careful when handling it full; like cleaning the glass and I would never move or turn it even remotely full... I would hate to see that wonderful start end up in pieces...



Don know abt thickness but it is a solid bowl for sure, had it for almost more 2 years now, its not that bad and easy to move and turn around. never had any issues till now.:icon_smil


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*week 2 update*

Its been 10 days, carpet plants are growing at a constant pace, green pennyworth is growing real quick and tall now:icon_bigg. i have changed the driftwood layout, let me know if you like the driftwood layout standing or it looks better before a bit slanting.










driftwood with pennyworth



























i soooooooo much want the carpet plant to grow quickly. i have cling wrapped it an put some holes in it for air. 

is it ok. 
anyone have any other suggestions.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Minor update*

So a minor update , added some more plants, again i am growing immersed,so added wisteria as well as some rotala stems, also added some HC as foreground. leaves are still wet so will see how they react in a day or so..










so now it looks like this:icon_roll


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

this looks really cool! love that driftwood! what do you plan on stocking it with?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

a lot of us have found that the fast growing stem plants get to be a pain after a while. with not a lot of vertical growing room they get to the top very quickly and then grow out. After dealing with this for a few months, I finally ripped them out and used slowr growing non stemmed plants paired with moss. The stem plants are good while the other plants are growing out, but be aware, if they root, you will ruin your substrate trying to get them out later.... good to make a choice now. I think the HC could work, are you planning on using any CO2 source for it?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lookin nice!
what kind of shrimp are you planning on keeping here?


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

@ newman ; thanks newman, i am planning to put cherry red shrimps for now and may be some other shrimps later on . any suggestion or advise is more than welcome newman.

@pedropete, i will be just keeping shrimps,yea thats my Fav driftwood as well, i have another one that looks like a big tree, but cant fit in my bowl lol . its winter in australia here, dont know whether i should get the shrimps now or just wait till its summer.

@ozedego, yea i am thinking of removing my stem plants as well..breaks my heart as i just spend 20 dollars on these stem plants and HC... i am thinking to japonica blyxa behind the tree, what you guys think.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

just thought to share my 2 feet planted tank i use to have, that was my first planted Tank. i called it jungle lol.:smile:

this is what it looked like when i started it , think it was day 1 








and then








and then


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

That's some lush growth in your larger tank! Can you provide details? Setup, dosing, fertz etc. Thanks!


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

philemon716 said:


> That's some lush growth in your larger tank! Can you provide details? Setup, dosing, fertz etc. Thanks!


 hi bud, i had diy co2 for a while, ada aqua soil as substrate and 2xT8 tubes, 
i used just Seachem Florish when ever i did water change and thats it. nothing else. after a while got lazy and stopped DIY Co2 as well . as long as you have a good substrate and proper lighting you cn get lush growh. the plants you see they are all plants that can grow with medium lightings. most of the stem plants will grow real easy if you have enough light , like hygro and stem plants, foreground it was micro sword and jave moss ,and the trees had java moss as well. With moss you can experiment in different ways. i made carpet of java moss as you can see and also in my driftwood and regular trimmings.
easiest plant to grow as carpet with low light would be java moss. just wrap java moss in a net and tie it with pebbles or rock after a while it will grow and attach together and looks like a carpet. the only thing is its very dense and so gets very dirty and collect debris. but still a cool alternative. just keep on trimming the moss and it will grow even better.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i think you should wait till summer and then get the shrimp. in the meantime just let things establish and grow out. maybe put in a snail that wont breed to build and keep some degree of bioload. but even if you dont, you'll likely have worms and other animals in the bowl once you fill it, so its no big deal.

cherry shrimp are great for this.

and yes i'd scrap some of the stem plants and do blyxa instead. it will look great there!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have to admit, I rarely like these bowls. I think it's a combination of the way the curved glass distorts things, the fact they don't allow for much of a scape, and the fact many are not really scaped much at all.

However, I am loving yours. The driftwood is perfect. I like how you did a foreground, I like your choice of stems. I even like the shape of your bowl better than most. I don't know the term for "modern" 70's furniture but the shape gives it that sort of vibe. Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> I have to admit, I rarely like these bowls. I think it's a combination of the way the curved glass distorts things, the fact they don't allow for much of a scape, and the fact many are not really scaped much at all.
> 
> However, I am loving yours. The driftwood is perfect. I like how you did a foreground, I like your choice of stems. I even like the shape of your bowl better than most. I don't know the term for "modern" 70's furniture but the shape gives it that sort of vibe. Can't wait to see where this goes.



Thanks Talontsiawd, cant agree more, for me bowl was meant to be just some plants and a goldfish :hihi:, when i saw Newman bowl , i wanted to create a aqua scape in a bowl as well. don't know where this will lead me, may be nowhere or just another bowl.....would really love to get my bowl just the way i imagine it.:red_mouth an aqua scape just like tanks:biggrin:.

Thanks for your encouragement,


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

haha, my bowl doesnt even have an aquascape anymore lol, its just plants and shrimp. completely overgrown.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol even though there's no aquascape anymore, your shrimp bowl still looks nice Newman. 

Anyone who have done a dry start method, can tell me whether it's really important to put some holes when you glad wrap your tank or bowl or can it be wrapped without any air letting in.
Which method is better for quicker growth.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

little update, for my Dry Start Method.

lilaeopsis is doing great while immersed, i also had some other grass plant (dont know the name), basically i bought 2 pots of the other grass plant and one pot of lilaeopsis.

lilaeopsis is doing great ,shooting new leaves and didn't show any transition effect at all (i.e no leaves melted down), unlike the other grass plant which melted down in the first week, old leaves turned brown and melted but now growing new leaves again.









Green pennyworth is doing great and growing.

Water wisteria seems to be showing transition effect as the leaves are getting brown( have heard that water wisteria when grown immersed have a different leave structure than grown submersed). so will wait till it melts as well and start getting new leaves.

Rotala still looks like going through the transition effect. I have cut the rotala stems into smaller stems and replanted behind the tree. it still not showing much growth.










nothing diff at this stage, just looking same as before, just a bit more growth with microsword.









just a quick questions guys anyone who can give me some suggestion. its abt micro sword grass, it looks like the roots and the plants are on top of the soil rather than inside the soild. can i add some more aqua soil and cover the grass with aquasoil or just leave it for now and it will slowly grow like a carpet..


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*update*

So finally lost my patience and decided to submerge the bowl with water,:icon_cool.. so as far as growth goes , i had slow growth , dont know why, but roots have established very nicely. bought some blyxa japonica and removed pennyworth. . I also topped up with ada aquasoil on top of gravel ..So filled up with water and water still murky.. wanted green carpet like look but till now its not happening.. nyways. let the pics decide .. any suggestions are welcome. 

i have to say after filling the bowl with water it does distort the image, hopefully once the water clear up and gets settled it should look good.




























from back









any suggestions are welcome


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good so far, but everything looks kind of low to the ground. Hope some of the plants you chose grow more vertically.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Why can't my bowl look as good. Nice.

I think we have the same bowl. But mine is super boring.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

I this looks good so far, I think as it grows in it will look a lot better. I really like the piece of wood you went with. I hate waiting too, I've had one bowl going emmersed for weeks now and it is killing me.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

psalm18.2 said:


> Why can't my bowl look as good. Nice.
> 
> I think we have the same bowl. But mine is super boring.


thanks psalm, at least your plants are growing super quick. its a nice bowl.:smile::smile:


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

idleivey said:


> I this looks good so far, I think as it grows in it will look a lot better. I really like the piece of wood you went with. I hate waiting too, I've had one bowl going emmersed for weeks now and it is killing me.


Idleivey, thanks for the comments, i love that wood as well. I waited like month and a half before flooding,couldnt wait more as the micro sword were not growing.. could be cos its winter here and i dont have any heater in my bowl. good luck with your bowl as well. hope it will be nicely carpeted before you flood it with water.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Looking good so far, but everything looks kind of low to the ground. Hope some of the plants you chose grow more vertically.


thanks FisheriesOmen , as per your suggestion i have planted some stem plants like rotala sp red. hopefully it will be nice and tall within a couple of weeks..:smile:

guys if any one can suggest, I have seachem TRACE and FLOURISH. should i also buy EXCEL or i should be fine using the one i have. Also when should start dosing it ????:icon_roll


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*new update*

Another update, its after a week , did another water change yesterday. things are looking good and i added some pebbles beneath the driftwood. 
Plants are doing ok even HC that i though will melt down. Micro sword is growing as well, can see several new shoots.:icon_bigg super stoked. Blyxa is melting down but got some new green leaves, so assuming it should do fine, will see in another week or so..
Also added a little bit of willow moss to the wood. 

Guys feel free to criticize or give some suggestions or comments if you like 
here are the pics:





































view from top


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

So took some more pics nothing major, did some Photoshop as well , anyways all i did was added another branch and tied some moss to it lol.. this week will get the shrimps yeaaaaaaaaaaaa

Photoshop 1









original pic looks crappy lol, sorry cookie will soon buy some black background and will try for better snap.









photoshop2









original









photoshop2









original









Also blyxa japonica almost melted , but can see new leave shooting out so i hope they will grow back.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Small update i got 6 females and 6 male shrimps. females are really nice and bright. they are all sitting and chillaxing under the tree.. its like their tree house.  




























i havent fed them at all, when i put them in my bowl, they did shed there shell as i can see couple of hollow shrimps shell. they havent eaten that so i am assuming they are not hungry. 
will feed them tomorrow.

Also as you can see i added some hair grass,


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

So this is current state, pretty bad, had massive cyno bacteria no matter what I did, it never went away. Just trimmed the plants, my stem plants are not growing Much at all , hairgrass seems to be growing, lileopolis not growing at all but not dying as well..anyways just thought to post the pics.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks good and the grass makes it look much better. once the moss gets going it will look insane. it just takes a long time.

i had cyano too back when i first started mine. you have to diligently siphon it out during each weeks water change. after a couple of months it went away. but then i had a major cladophora outbreak (had a moss ball in the bowl so maybe that was the culprit?) and after that its been more than a year now and i haven't even cleaned my glass. no algae on glass or plants. pretty amazing.

yours will reach that stage too!


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Newman said:


> looks good and the grass makes it look much better. once the moss gets going it will look insane. it just takes a long time.
> 
> i had cyano too back when i first started mine. you have to diligently siphon it out during each weeks water change. after a couple of months it went away. but then i had a major cladophora outbreak (had a moss ball in the bowl so maybe that was the culprit?) and after that its been more than a year now and i haven't even cleaned my glass. no algae on glass or plants. pretty amazing.
> 
> yours will reach that stage too!



thanks newman, i hope so. i still have dust like particles in my glass, sort of some algae. i will plant more hairgrass later. i hope my bowl look like your bowl soon. i still love ur bowl..


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is an update, added some plants like stargrass couple of days ago, also some UG ,now waiting for it to grow..excuse my pics, took it from my mobile



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

That looks pretty good man, I've got the same bowl and I think they make great little aquariums.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

idleivey said:


> That looks pretty good man, I've got the same bowl and I think they make great little aquariums.


thanks idleivey, i saw your bowl as well and must say its awesome . :smile:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

the grass makes it look really nice.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Newman said:


> the grass makes it look really nice.


thanks newman, :smile: question i am still having issues with cynobacteria even after so long. i am getting sick of it actually. any suggestions at all.being doing WC ecery second day. started using excel as well. :icon_frow


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

dont use excel, it can kill off your other plants if you overdose. just do a weekly water change and siphon out the cyano. how long have you had it for? it usually sticks around for a month or two before something replaces it.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

stanzzzz said:


> So a minor update , added some more plants, again i am growing immersed,so added wisteria as well as some rotala stems, also added some HC as foreground. leaves are still wet so will see how they react in a day or so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am going to have to try something like this.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Newman said:


> dont use excel, it can kill off your other plants if you overdose. just do a weekly water change and siphon out the cyano. how long have you had it for? it usually sticks around for a month or two before something replaces it.


With excel I use 1 to2 drop max everyday or 2. Except frogbit every other plant is thriving.. cyno has been there in the substrate, half of my substrate has been reduced by siphoning lol..there is no other algae except that.


@dreamchic go for it n good luck, don't forget to share you're bowl pics 


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, I love the wood. It has great flow and presence.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

tex627 said:


> Wow, I love the wood. It has great flow and presence.


Thanks tex627

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

is the cyano INSIDE the substrate (against the glass) or ON TOP of the substrate? if its inside then dont even bother it. as long as it doesn't smother your substrate and plants, you're good.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Bowl looks good man. Just listen to newman, he has this stuff down pat.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Newman said:


> is the cyano INSIDE the substrate (against the glass) or ON TOP of the substrate? if its inside then dont even bother it. as long as it doesn't smother your substrate and plants, you're good.


It's on top of the substrate Newman..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

then do try to siphon it out like you've been doing. i know it can be tedious, but eventually it should go away. or grow inside the substrate up against the glass.

as long as its on top of the substrate, it is able to spread onto plants and probably starve them for light and other things. siphon is the best method. the shrimp should agitate it enough too. just keep at it. you'll win.


----------



## JeremyM (Feb 23, 2012)

looks quite promising once it grows out... as for the Cyano, my best advice is to just let it grow. Don't remove it by hand, don't reduce the lighting, and definitely don't do any water changes. It sounds somewhat brutal and counter-intuitive, but it's the process that has worked reliably for my innumerable times in the past. Just set the tank up and fill 'er up with water, and let it sit. The cyano should grow like crazy at first, then grow even more, densely coating everything in the tanks and forming a net over all the plants and substrate. But eventually it will have used up the available nutrients in the water column, or get to the point where it grows on top of itself and suffocates that which is underneath it. In other words, the bowl will have reached the maximum amount of cyanobacteria it can support. After this stage, let it sit for a couple weeks more and it will start to die off. You can tell when this happens if the sheet disintegrates when you poke at it. From then, use airline tubing to suck all of the algae off the plants, it should easily come off and be sucked into the siphon. But be sure to save your water- fold over a couple of paper towels and put them over a separate container to form a filter to catch all the bacteria, algae and nasties, then add your cycled water back in. I've set up many bowls in this method, and though nearly all have had outbreaks to begin with, after this cycling method i've never had a problem with any type of algae or bacteria again. Just remember that in such a small system, the most inconsequential-seeming amounts of water really count for a lot, and even a few cups changed may initiate a re-cycling spree. (this is why I only top off, no wc). Once balance is achieved, you must stick to it.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck with weekly water change, so i guess it can be done both ways. I always wanted to try to setup a bowl with no maintenance other than top offs. tried it once but never got it fully underway (had to take it down for an unrelated reason)

Sounds like an interesting way to get rid of cyano. It might work if it doesn't kill/starve a lot of the plants in the process.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I had cyano in a 1/2 gallon bowl that somehow seems to have disappeared. A week after I had noticed it, I had to go on a 3 week vacation. I put plastic wrap over the top (help with evaporation) and took off for 3 weeks. The lights were on a timer, so they stayed constant. When I came back, the cyano was pretty much the same as it had been, little growth. I did a bit 80% water change, got rid of as much as I could. It did come back for 2 weeks, but I did weekly 50% water changes, and it's slowly gone away. No clue i this is normal or not, but it is nice


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks JeremyM, Newman ,Kehy for your thoughts and input. will try that for sure. Also i am soooooooo inclined of pyulling everything out and redoing my scape. i have another DW so planing on putting 2 driftwoods on opposite sides and then replanting the same plants with adding more ada aqua soil on top of my existing soil.. what you guys think.. should i do it or just let this thing grow.:icon_cool


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

do what you want with it. if you think you can improve it then go for it


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

lol that was quick newman. have to go home and see if my second driftwood can be fitted .


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

So went with the plunge n rescaped everything ..some pics









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

That scape must look trippy because of the distortion when looking the wood head on and with the sloping. It looks great though. Looking forwards to seeing it grow in.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

KFryman said:


> That scape must look trippy because of the distortion when looking the wood head on and with the sloping. It looks great though. Looking forwards to seeing it grow in.


Thanks fryman, trust me it is a steep slope, is exactly as you see, tied 3 stone s to the base,and then topped ot with heaps of soil,It's pretty nicely tucked in n won't move at all..hope this time I can get a carpet..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

I LOVE the new scape, it challenges the mind and is really something that I think a lot of people will look at and think, "Wow, now that's something I haven't seen before!"

I'm excited to see it grow out!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks perfect. if you do get a carpet, then it wont move, ever, unless the plants die. the root systems help a lot with stability.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks shadybird n Newman, hopefully I can get it carpet this time..anyways I am away from home n so don't know what's happening, hope by the time I get home its not full of algae, lights are set on timer for 7 hrs a day..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

even if it gets algae it's no big deal. you will overcome it eventually. smooth sailing once that happens.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok so third day went home n did my first 50% water change, n added some excel, no other fertz . Water looks better today. There is some dust on glass so pics r hazzy. Anyways let me know your thoughts, 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Here are some updated pics , got lot of diatom algae n some cyno showing up as well. What u guys think..



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow this looks fantastic! I really hope my nano takes off and grows/looks as good as this!


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Thanks joey, I have re_planted this bowl 10 days ago, n have no filter or co2; plants are growing slowly. I just added heaps of plant at the beginning so it looks like a mature tank, but its not.. can I add some rcs now after 10 days or should I wait 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm guessing as long as your water is good enough you can add them. Give it a quick test maybe before adding. I'm still waiting on my nano to cycle. It's been going two weeks maybe but I'm in now rush. Still waiting on a few plants to turn up and my co2 kit so I have plenty to sort before adding any livestock.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks joey, I ll be addingshrimps this week hopefully, water looks crystal clear apart. Frm diatom algae on the glass wall..


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

get those floaters going. are they growing well? I'd wait a few days to add the shrimp. then watch water weekly like a hawk and at any sign of ammonia or nitrite or higher than 20ppm nitrates do a water change.

Back when i started my bowl and added my very first pair of cherry shrimp (first shrimp in that bowl) I got nitrites by the end of the week...but I thought the bowl was cycled! guess I was wrong, and I did WCs twice a week until the bowl was indeed cycled. no shrimp were lost luckily. There was little plant mass back when i added them, so that was another problem.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Newman , the frogbit or whatever the floaters are apparently this time there are growing real well. i can see new leave coming out. Does that mean anything, :icon_bigg i think if nitrates are in your tank floaters grow pretty well as they absorbs the nitrates. am i right???


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

as long as the floaters are going well and all parameters are in check then your bowl is fine.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see how this grows out.  So, is the appearance of cyno and/or diatoms a sign that the bowl is beginning to process its cycle or is it a sign of something off? Forgive me, I'm a newbie to all this. My last fish tank was ages ago.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

cyano is usually after a bowl has cycled. i think after brown diatoms. but can happen before. i depends on if it gets into your tank early or not.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Agree with Newman, just another question, cyno appears due to lack of water movement (most of the time ) so If we put decent amt of shrimps, wouldn't it help overcome cyno, due to shrimps constantly moving around. Even some fish...????any thoughts...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

it probably will not help too much. even if you have an airstone in a bowl like this, you're still likely going to get cyano at some point in its life. its one of those algae stages that come and go. I happened to get cladophora after i was through with cyano haha! but after i got past that final wave, I had nothing. clean bowl.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Thanks chrisinator..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Some more pics, just wanted to show stargrass pics, its looks so awesome, sadly my current bulb got fused so had to replace it with one of the old warmer light, so bowl dosent look that great but I love the stargrass..


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking good man. Can't wait for this to fill in.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

@Newman... thanks for explaining the cyano to me.  I very much enjoyed your 1 gallon bowl thread and now I'm obsessing on doing my own. 

@stanzzzz... lovely bowl. I'd love to get one of those bubble bowls for my desk. I really like the tilt you put on the substrate.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Thanks mosspearl, I m thinking of taking one of the driftwood out, for u guys out May look like one piece but it's 2 individual pieces of driftwood

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*



idleivey said:


> Looking good man. Can't wait for this to fill in.


Thanks idleivey, now a question for anyone who can give some suggestions, I m moving house in 10 days, how do I transport my bowl with water, if I take the water out then will loose my beneficial bacteria. If I leave half to quarter of water then it will get all muddy by the time I get to my new home . What to do ????.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

stanzzzz said:


> Thanks idleivey, now a question for anyone who can give some suggestions, I m moving house in 10 days, how do I transport my bowl with water, if I take the water out then will loose my beneficial bacteria. If I leave half to quarter of water then it will get all muddy by the time I get to my new home . What to do ????.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


 
Majority of the BB is in the substrate. Drain the water but leave things moist. Pack the interior with clean, crinkled up plastic to help hold things in place and cover with plastic to keep humidity in. Use a water jug to drain the water into and you'll even be able to re-fill with the old water (or a mix of the old/new).


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Here a video of my killies. Bowl still have diatome algae. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTw-U1sxO50&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

It says the video is private.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Sorry changed it to public

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I love your bowl. It looks great in the video.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*

Thanks green bliss , it looks a lot better in video thanks.



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: A lonely Tree 4 gallon bowl.*








Some more pics, till now clown panchax doing really well, they wait for me to come home n feed them.they are sooo cool, they all come running towards me when I m near the bowl...












Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

The driftwood position combined with the slope is mind blowing.

any updates?


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Been a long while i updated anything, been very busy with RL. update to my bowl is my initial shrimps were all dead, then lost interest and gave 2 clown killies to my mate and kept 2. one of them died soon and 1 clown is still alive and kicking.I always wanted to see if an otto can live happily. so bought an otto fish an year ago and he is still alive and kicking. straight after that introduced 13 dwarf rasboras and till now they are all alive and kicking. the mistake i made was i never put any heater and the place where i live can get extremely cold in winter. I think the main reason that my fishes and shrimps died was due to fluctuation in water temp. So bought a small heater and then introduced my otto and rasboras and none of them died till now. I could be wrong but that's what i could think of. and also mybowl has matured. still got plenty of algae and i recently added a filter(2 weeks ago). i think my otto love his algae so never bothered doing any treatments. i havejust uploaded a video in you tube. will try to put the link here.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

sorry took the video via i phone so not that sharp.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Glad it's still alive and kicking. 

As far as your algae issue, try raising the light a few inches and see if that helps. I went from having surface algae with a light 6" above the water line to none at 8".


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks bud, i was thinking of spraying H2o2 a small amount. heard its good to remove most algae but had to be real careful.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, heard it's a miracle cure for all types of algae. Next time I get algae, I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Be careful with those clowns. They like to jump. And they can jump far for their little size.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

@AGUILAR3yea i will try soon and will let you know.on a side note i love the chilli rasboras and dwarf rasboras they showl together all the time. I think they are the best for nano [email protected] i heard abt clown kilies before but TBH mine never jumped even when i had 4 of them they never seemed to jump.i guess they only jump if they are startled but in my bowl there was nothing to get startled. Even my otto is relaxed ass.lol


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

This bowl is still badass and the slope + driftwood position is pretty novel. How do you keep the slope stable?

Do say HI to downunder for me - I miss that place.

v3


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks ovt, once ur plants are set the soil remains intact I guess never had problem with slope, I think plants root keep them intact.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Very cool!


----------

